# Esso Tiger Grips



## PCHiggin (Mar 26, 2017)

I got these at a garage sale many moons ago, still in the cellophane packaging. Cellophane long gone but kept the cardboard hanger tag. Not for sale just wanted to share a pic.


----------



## Fat Willy (Mar 26, 2017)

Here is what they look like after years of use/abuse. These are for sale however. $175 and comes with a bike attached to them. Check my for sale thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 26, 2017)

I had a pair when they were new. Got them with a new bike, Easter '66. I have home movies of me riding that bike. Wish my Dad was here to thank him for taking them


----------



## morton (Mar 27, 2017)

There can't be many of those nos laying around.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 27, 2017)

Probably not, These really aren't NOS either. I had them on  a '62 typhoon for a few years. I noticed how expensive they are these days,so I thought best just keep them for display now. Im really not into dust collectors, They'll
probably be sold one day.


----------



## Van (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi

How much would you sell the used grips for without the bike attached?





Fat Willy said:


> View attachment 632715
> 
> Here is what they look like after years of use/abuse. These are for sale however. $175 and comes with a bike attached to them. Check my for sale thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## REC (Sep 5, 2017)

I got a tiger by the tail(s) too!
I could not get them when I was a kid, but this one has a nice pair on it!



The kids in the neighborhood here always want to know where they can find those cool grips!
REC


----------



## vincev (Sep 6, 2017)

The grips are not really rare but in that condition I think really kicks em up a few notches.Great find !


----------



## Brian (Sep 6, 2017)

I know of a fella that had a "what I believe to be" an original Esso bicycle with those grips,  the tiger seat and tail. I think a gold/copper color frame. He may still have it. Is this a highly collectible bike?


----------



## PetesPonies (Oct 19, 2017)

I would like to have that seat on the black bike.. I'm building n Esso bike.


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 20, 2017)

$140 on eBay with the cellophane packaging.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162679966356


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 9, 2022)

Wanted to tie these two threads together just for posterity and future searchin- 
I've seen the grips but not sure I've seen that cardboard sales packaging before. 

Here's an example of the box the Troxel saddle was offered in. 
(It's up on the DOND section currently)


----------

